# Any one ever use RIPZONE?



## Guest

I got one in mind now from RIPZONE Model -Trilogy

Any one ever use RIPZONE?


----------



## legallyillegal

Canadian company (based out of Ontario), generally quality products at affordable prices.

Women's division is called Powder Room.


----------



## Guest

*Nice to hear*

Thanks for the Input
on yahoo, They seem to be real good! There was no bad on them I think I may go with the 20,00 trilogy


----------



## lisevolution

They've been around for a while too... I have this RipZone jacket from the late 90's in my closet at my parents house. Good stuff for a good price...not the best but worth the $ for sure


----------



## Guest

When I was in Middle School I had a pair of their snow pants. I rocked them for about 3-4 seasons and they held up fine. Just out grew them.


----------



## RomeBeta32

I bought a pair of ripzone pants two years ago from Boardzone.com. I bought the Micro-Lite Grey plaid or checkers. They were sick looking and fit excellent. Not baggy or tight, fit just right. I would buy from them again!


----------

